# 1/11 - 12 Storm Discussion Thread



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)

Never too early...


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 7, 2011)

Um yes please, can I have another?!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Um yes please, can I have another?!


Another coastal south of where it counts, gah. December was very promising (and I can't complain because Cannon, along with Bretton, had one of its best Decembers I can remember), but this is starting to seem like last year....


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll have another. but moved up a little. In Sunday River for the weekend, and the natural snow is lacking. Its as dry as a Popcorn fart up here!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 7, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Another coastal south of where it counts, gah. December was very promising (and I can't complain because Cannon, along with Bretton, had one of its best Decembers I can remember), but this is starting to seem like last year....



It only goes til Tuesday, Wednesday should be NNE's day........I hope.  I saw one loop a day or two ago that showed the northern fringe being rain.......glad that is at least out of the question.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> It only goes til Tuesday, Wednesday should be NNE's day........I hope.  I saw one loop a day or two ago that showed the northern fringe being rain.......glad that is at least out of the question.



And I'm going to be in MN on business Mon-Wed.  Hope I'm not living out of the airport like people in the last storm.


----------



## hammer (Jan 9, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Another coastal south of where it counts, gah. December was very promising (and I can't complain because Cannon, along with Bretton, had one of its best Decembers I can remember), but this is starting to seem like last year....


Last forecast I saw from NWS was that this could be a big event...south of the Mass Pike. :-?


----------



## polski (Jan 9, 2011)

From what I gather the successive model runs keep nudging the coastal low westward, which would be good for the interior. I can't get too excited given all the recent busts but NWS-Taunton saying medium to high confidence of a hit on SNE and NWS-Burlington currently saying could be 6+ S/central Greens. Wondering if it might be a bit of a redux of the post-Christmas storm, complete with strong NW winds on the backside.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, at this point, southern New England may get clipped but I just don't like the speed and track of it right now.  The upper level pattern needs to be more amplified to get a good storm cranked up and wrap some snow back into us--as of now, it looks too flat--and too much room for it to just scoot out to sea.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 9, 2011)

NWS (as of this AM, haven't looked recently) said our area in CT could get 8"+. We'll see. I'd like to see VT get blasted. While most areas are doing fine becuase of snow making, some natural would help things...and the woods. Plus, a lot of tourist dollars come from snowmobiling...and there's not enough snow for that.


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2011)

It's getting interesting






BTW, the areas may be doing OK financially because of snowmaking, but the snow conditions in general are sub-par.  My $0.02.  That and $5 will get you in the door at Starbucks


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 9, 2011)

from the drudge report, 

Flights canceled, roads icy as storm hits South...

WATCHES/WARNINGS...

RADAR...

May Unfold into All-Out Blizzard in New England...


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like Vermont hit pay dirt last night. Yahoo!

http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/vermont.html


The consensus for much improved conditions later this week keep coming in:
http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/

Me thinks/hopes a powder day is coming soon...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 10, 2011)

This is looks better! Already a Winter Storm Watch posted for CT. Let's see if it creeps up to VT soon.


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2011)

Glenn said:


> This is looks better! Already a Winter Storm Watch posted for CT. Let's see if it creeps up to VT soon.


No and central VT already got a great blast_ last night.  _ 6-12 right up the spine.  The only trick that it was windy too,.


----------



## soulseller (Jan 10, 2011)

Bush is reporting 15".


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 10, 2011)

They're talking 6-12" west of Boston.


----------



## soulseller (Jan 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> They're talking 6-12" west of Boston.



I plan on hitting Wa after work on Wednesday.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 10, 2011)

i'll sacrifice any snow on LI if it hits up north (burke)  supposed to head up this weekend...


----------



## reefer (Jan 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> They're talking 6-12" west of Boston.



Ward Hill powder day....................................


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 10, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i'll sacrifice any snow on LI if it hits up north (burke)  supposed to head up this weekend...



They'll be furthest from the storm--very little affect expected.


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i'll sacrifice any snow on LI if it hits up north (burke)  supposed to head up this weekend...


Snow on LI seems like a waste to me...;-)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2011)

hammer said:


> Snow on LI seems like a waste to me...;-)



snow @ my house is mostly a waste too but it makes me happy. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking really good for Dr Jeffs house:


----------



## WJenness (Jan 10, 2011)

Mid-week skiing sanity days approved by the boss!

I've got Wed. and Thusday off!

Wed. will be at Sunday River (boots are there, so not much of a choice)... I'll decide Thursday based on Wed.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking good for PA.  +6.6" for Carbon County


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 10, 2011)

Friggin Atlanta has more snow than my house in Lyndon right now (4 inches at the stake)and there is nothing significant on the horizon.
As Riverc0il pointed out in a recent post, This pattern is starting to remind me a lot of last year. Cool and dry and all the snow in the flatlands where it does no good. 

Burke has been making a lot of snow but the natural covered trails are still in rough shape. We need a minimum of 8 inches of dense snow to get back in the woods.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 10, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Friggin Atlanta has more snow than my house in Lyndon right now (4 inches at the stake)and there is nothing significant on the horizon.
> As Riverc0il pointed out in a recent post, This pattern is starting to remind me a lot of last year. Cool and dry and all the snow in the flatlands where it does no good.
> 
> Burke has been making a lot of snow but the natural covered trails are still in rough shape. We need a minimum of 8 inches of dense snow to get back in the woods.


The track is a little further north so far this year. At least Sundown is getting hit, it was all Poconos last year.

A budge into central VT would be much appreciated, though.


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2011)

reefer said:


> Ward Hill powder day....................................


  PRoblem with Ward is that there is nothing steep.  You'll be stuck in 12" and not be able to move!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 10, 2011)

The forecast is definitely moving in the right direction for SoVt. Hopefully the next set of models continue the trend.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 10, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> The forecast is definitely moving in the right direction for SoVt. Hopefully the next set of models continue the trend.



Not bad for now.  NH/ME should be in the jackpot region.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 10, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Not bad for now.  NH/ME should be in the jackpot region.



I'll take not bad. It may not be a popular opinion but I'm hoping for relatively heavy snow as opposed to the blower powder post christmas. We need some coverage!


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2011)

The one thing nobody is talking about yet is winds.  From what I gather, they could be significant.  Which is not good for low-base areas


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 10, 2011)

The 14 is moving closer to my house. My Snowblower broke on the last storm, so I'm sure I'll get pounded:


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm hoping we are far enough west not to suffer too adversely from the wind. I beleive I saw something about sustained North winds at 15 with gusts into the 30s for Wednesday in the Southern Greens.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 10, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Not bad for now.  NH/ME should be in the jackpot region.



Oh really???

Do tell.

Pre-positioning at Sunday River tomorrow night...

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Not bad for now.  NH/ME should be in the jackpot region.



So Ragged is gonna get 3 feet?


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 10, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Oh really???
> 
> Do tell.
> 
> ...



"He's going to tell, he's going to tell..."; sorry, Monty Python reference.  

The heaviest swath or bands should set up through southern ME and southern NH (stretching up into the southern Whites).  It should _graze_ along SR area too with some enhanced upslope....SL and SR should make out ok. (*Adding that upslope would have to make up for the heavier snow to the south)   We tweaked accumulations a bit this afternoon but would like to look at tonight's model runs before fine tuning.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> So Ragged is gonna get 3 feet?



Sure, minus a couple of feet or so. :smile:


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## andrec10 (Jan 10, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Not bad for now.  NH/ME should be in the jackpot region.



Yeah, the region around Sunday River needs some snow! Not much in the woods at all!


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 10, 2011)

andrec10 said:


> Yeah, the region around Sunday River needs some snow! Not much in the woods at all!



I hope I didn't speak too soon...they'll be on the edge of the heavy stuff so I hope they can get in on the action.  Just across the border in NH, Cranmore looked like it, too, was hurting for snow from a few of Bill's pics.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info Winn.

I look forward to monitoring what you have to say.

I'm locked in for SR on Wed... (My boots are there at my buddy's condo). If somewhere between SR and home has much better conditions for Thursday, I might pay them a visit instead of staying at SR.

-w


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 10, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Thanks for the info Winn.
> 
> I look forward to monitoring what you have to say.
> 
> ...



Ah ok.  We'll be watching anywhere from SL thru Attitash, Gunstock, and Crotched but will keep you posted. 

We're about to give some Saddleback passes away on our Facebook page (7pm)--check on over if you're interested.


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2011)

eenie meanie minie moe, NH, VT, ME, where shall I go?  I think I'll just wait in the cell phone parking lot for another day or two.....


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2011)

billski said:


> eenie meanie minie moe, NH, VT, ME, where shall I go?  I think I'll just wait in the cell phone parking lot for another day or two.....



Yea same here...Waiting for a clearer picture tomorrow

steveo


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 10, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Not bad for now.  NH/ME should be in the jackpot region.


I got Thurs off, tell me where to go! :lol:

Or would Weds be the better day? Anything falling after the lifts close at 4pm?


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 10, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> I hope I didn't speak too soon...they'll be on the edge of the heavy stuff so I hope they can get in on the action.  Just across the border in NH, Cranmore looked like it, too, was hurting for snow from a few of Bill's pics.



Yeah I hope Cranmores race trail has decent coverage. My son has Races there this Friday and Saturday. I dont need for his race skis to get messed up!


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 10, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I got Thurs off, tell me where to go! :lol:



I'd like to see Gunstock benefit the most out of this one (closest to heavier snow and slope orientation).  Perhaps Waterville too.  It'll be a busy day tomorrow narrowing this stuff down.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 10, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Or would Weds be the better day? Anything falling after the lifts close at 4pm?



Bulk of it pushes through during the day Wed (mostly AM, winding down late PM)...probably showers after dark.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 10, 2011)

This changing forecast is making my day!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 10, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Bulk of it pushes through during the day Wed (mostly AM, winding down late PM)...probably showers after dark.


Meh. I want cumulative untracked. Where are the winds going to be the worst Wednesday? Who should shut down all lifts Weds and reopen Thurs. I am still liking Thurs for my purposes, just going with an area that won't be open on Weds.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 10, 2011)

Keeps getting deeper. Though I'm sure they'll back off of all this at the end


----------



## mondeo (Jan 10, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Meh. I want cumulative untracked. Where are the winds going to be the worst Wednesday? Who should shut down all lifts Weds and reopen Thurs. I am still liking Thurs for my purposes, just going with an area that won't be open on Weds.


Pico's always closed on Tuesday-Wednesday. Just not a good storm for it.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 10, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Pico's always closed on Tuesday-Wednesday. Just not a good storm for it.


Already on the short list. Will be interesting to see if Magic opens Weds. I could see Magic skiing amazingly better on Thurs after cumulative snow fall. MRG opens the Double tomorrow. Will be interesting if the Single is kept off line on Weds due to winds.


----------



## John W (Jan 10, 2011)

So what is being said now.  Is killington going to get anything this weekend?  Looks like it is just on the edge of significant accumulation....  5-7 inches sounding about right at this point..  Mr Chill???  Happy new year to all by the way...


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Keeps getting deeper. Though I'm sure they'll back off of all this at the end



Sundown. FTW. :lol:

Actually, given the New Hartford snow hole, I'm betting on about 6-8"...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Sundown. FTW. :lol:
> 
> Actually, given the New Hartford snow hole, I'm betting on about 6-8"...



Im hedging my bets that these 2 storms collide over the greens, but Im no weatherman and I have been drinking






steveo


----------



## mondeo (Jan 10, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Already on the short list. Will be interesting to see if Magic opens Weds. I could see Magic skiing amazingly better on Thurs after cumulative snow fall. MRG opens the Double tomorrow. Will be interesting if the Single is kept off line on Weds due to winds.


I'm with you on this. Even if there is a good dump, half of it's going to occur during operations. I'm sorta thinking Pico Thursday and Magic Saturday if the storm tracks further north. Otherwise I might just hit Sundown Wednesday night and burn my blackout floaters at Kton this weekend.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Im hedging my bets that these 2 storms collide over the greens, but Im no weatherman and I have been drinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I will have what he's drinking


----------



## 2knees (Jan 10, 2011)

billski said:


> Looks like Vermont hit pay dirt last night. Yahoo!
> 
> http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/vermont.html
> 
> ...



lol, if i'm reading that correctly, ascutney got the jackpot for the first time ever.  and they're oob.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 10, 2011)

Interesting discrepancies between Albany vs MA and NoVT projections on snow totals. Albany seems a lot more bearish on snow for the Berks and SoVT compared to MA and NoVT NWS projection maps. I like Burlington's map, that is very generous compared to the forecasts I have reviewed. Maybe add a few inches for the mountains?


----------



## maineskier69 (Jan 11, 2011)

Friday would be a great day to hit Magic (as they are closed M-Th).  Southern VT is looking good from here.  Our Boyne passes are blacked out this weekend so we may try Shawnee Peak or even Camden Snow Bowl.  Still hoping this storm tracks more west.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 11, 2011)

maineskier69 said:


> Friday would be a great day to hit Magic (as they are closed M-Th).  Southern VT is looking good from here.  Our Boyne passes are blacked out this weekend so we may try Shawnee Peak or even Camden Snow Bowl.  Still hoping this storm tracks more west.



They will open for a big storm.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 11, 2011)

Greens always seem to do better than predicted in these setups...they call for 6-8 and end up with 16- 20 (or 30).  I will make my final destination decision for wed sometime late afternoon.  It will either be Sundown Wed. and greens thursday (Magic or SB or MRG), or North country Wed. (if I can't get two days off (not from work, from family!).


----------



## Glenn (Jan 11, 2011)

NWS says 10-15"...local news guy says 8-18". 

Looks like SoVT could get 6-12".


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 11, 2011)

John W said:


> So what is being said now.  Is killington going to get anything this weekend?  Looks like it is just on the edge of significant accumulation....  5-7 inches sounding about right at this point..  Mr Chill???  Happy new year to all by the way...



Been pulling my hair out over this--I avoid looking at other forecasts until I make mine but I did hear one that was on the high side--I'm leaning low again.  VT, NH, and ME forecasts are updated for review this morning--certainly S NH/S ME resorts still favored...less for S VT thru N NH/N ME...even less N VT.  Gunstock (possibly Waterville/Sunapee) could make out the best...as well as Camden/Shawnee (ME).  We'll keep tracking closely.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 11, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Been pulling my hair out over this--I avoid looking at other forecasts until I make mine but I did hear one that was on the high side--I'm leaning low again.  VT, NH, and ME forecasts are updated for review this morning--certainly S NH/S ME resorts still favored...less for S VT thru N NH/N ME...even less N VT.  Gunstock (possibly Waterville/Sunapee) could make out the best...as well as Camden/Shawnee (ME).  We'll keep tracking closely.



Powder day at McIntyre!


----------



## soposkier (Jan 11, 2011)

Blue Hills!


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Interesting discrepancies between Albany vs MA and NoVT projections on snow totals. Albany seems a lot more bearish on snow for the Berks and SoVT compared to MA and NoVT NWS projection maps. I like Burlington's map, that is very generous compared to the forecasts I have reviewed. Maybe add a few inches for the mountains?



Albany has also been much slower to call their shots.  I think they wait until the cat is almost in the bag.  I find NoVT area to cover vastly more mountainous terrain, which, IMO makes them more experienced at this.   They may be spot on with regards to lowlands forecasts, I simply don't follow that.


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Been pulling my hair out over this--I avoid looking at other forecasts until I make mine but I did hear one that was on the high side--I'm leaning low again.  VT, NH, and ME forecasts are updated for review this morning--certainly S NH/S ME resorts still favored...less for S VT thru N NH/N ME...even less N VT.  Gunstock (possibly Waterville/Sunapee) could make out the best...as well as Camden/Shawnee (ME).  We'll keep tracking closely.



For, me thinks up to 6 in SVT & SNH, 3-4 from RutVegas and Plymouth northward, not counting upslope.  But what do I know, I just want to ski.  For MA and southward, you see what I see.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 11, 2011)

Now I'm trying to decide between Blue or Belleayre tomorrow.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 11, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Now I'm trying to decide between Blue or Belleayre tomorrow.



Blue Hills will be in the heaviest snow--probably puking snow for them.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Blue Hills will be in the heaviest snow--probably puking snow for them.



Winn, in this case, the Blue that Root is referring to is Blue Mountain, Pennsylvania, not the Mighty Blue Hills in Mass.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 11, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Winn, in this case, the Blue that Root is referring to is Blue Mountain, Pennsylvania, not the Mighty Blue Hills in Mass.


Indeed


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Already on the short list. Will be interesting to see if Magic opens Weds. I could see Magic skiing amazingly better on Thurs after cumulative snow fall. MRG opens the Double tomorrow. Will be interesting if the Single is kept off line on Weds due to winds.




Given the timing of the snow I would doubt Magic would open tomorrow. Thursday might be a good option for you if the storm is kind and drops more than expected.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 11, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Winn, in this case, the Blue that Root is referring to is Blue Mountain, Pennsylvania, not the Mighty Blue Hills in Mass.



Oh...yeah...uh, I knew that..


----------



## WJenness (Jan 11, 2011)

OK, my brain is officially in ski-mode... Not going to get much done the rest of the day... argh..

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 11, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Oh...yeah...uh, I knew that..


No worries.  So how accurate is the NWS forecast for the Pocono's on this one?  It seems like the #'s have been trending downwards over the past 36 hours.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 11, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> No worries.  So how accurate is the NWS forecast for the Pocono's on this one?  It seems like the #'s have been trending downwards over the past 36 hours.



I wouldn't go more than what they have now...probably a few inches, give or take a couple.  Haven't looked too hard at that area but the storm flares up after it's past them.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 11, 2011)

Winn,

How do the winds look on Thursday?

Same story as always?

-w


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 11, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Winn,
> 
> How do the winds look on Thursday?
> 
> ...



Yep, NW about 10-15mph base...30-35mph (40) summit winds.  Good upslope again for N VT/N NH/N ME


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 11, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> No worries.  So how accurate is the NWS forecast for the Pocono's on this one?  It seems like the #'s have been trending downwards over the past 36 hours.



Winter Weather Advisory, 3-6 inches of snow at Tannersville.  We just had about 5 over the weekend so its starting to add up.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Yep, NW about 10-15mph base...30-35mph (40) summit winds.  Good upslope again for N VT/N NH/N ME


Friday could be a winner.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 11, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Winter Weather Advisory, 3-6 inches of snow at Tannersville.  We just had about 5 over the weekend so its starting to add up.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Should be good skiing for sure.


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2011)

The winds are setup nicely for serious up-slope potential.


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2011)

Rutvegas NWS forecast is revised to 5-9


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2011)

Too funny.  I expected panic and whining reader responses.  I love the positive attitude!  From Boston.com:

"I'm just excited that I'll be able to pick up some new lawn funriture to  have for springtime. They give it away in Southie, you know, right  after every snow storm. It must be a cultural thing - sacrifices to the  snow gods or something like that. Whatever...who doesn't love free  furniture???"


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Interesting discrepancies between Albany vs MA and NoVT projections on snow totals. Albany seems a lot more bearish on snow for the Berks and SoVT compared to MA and NoVT NWS projection maps. I like Burlington's map, that is very generous compared to the forecasts I have reviewed. Maybe add a few inches for the mountains?



ALY Albany shows mass getting 4".  Across the forcast line, a few miles away, BOS  is forecasting 12-13.  It's not just conservative, it's waaaaay off.

Then again, *BTV *and GYX are off a bit across border, but not nearly as bad as ALY and BOS.


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 11, 2011)

Newest NWS Burlington forecast is looking good for Killington!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

noon report from CT DEPARTMENT OF EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT & HOMELAND SECURITY

Detailed Forecast for Tonight and Wednesday:
This Evening: Becoming Cloudy with snow moving into the state from South to North around 9:00 PM along the coast, 11:00 PM in the Hartford Area and Midnight along the MA border.

Overnight: The snow is forecast to become heavy at times by 1:00 AM with snowfall rates of 2 – 3 inches per hour and blowing and drifting snow. If any banding occurs snowfall rates could reach 4+ inches per hour for a few hours in some towns. Lows in the mid 20’s with Northeast winds increasing to 15 – 20 MPH. Travel is expected to become extremely hazardous by daybreak with snow covered roads and very low visibilities.

Wednesday Morning: Snow heavy at times through mid-morning with snowfall rates of 1 – 3 inches per hour and blowing and drifting snow. Temperatures holding in the mid 20’s with North winds increasing to 20 – 25 MPH. A major impact on the morning rush hour is likely with heavy snow falling, 10 – 15 inches of snow on the ground and very low visibilities. The snowfall intensity is forecast to drop down to moderate by late morning.

Wednesday Afternoon: Moderate snow tapering off to light snow from Southwest to Northeast between Noon - 2:00 PM with considerable blowing and drifting snow through the afternoon rush hour. Temperatures falling into the low 20’s with Northwest winds at 20 – 30 MPH. At this time a moderate impact on the Wednesday afternoon rush hour is likely with light snow falling and blowing and drifting snow on roads. The light snow is forecast to end completely by 6:00 PM Wednesday evening.

Total snowfall is currently forecast to range from 15 – 20 inches statewide with slightly lesser amounts in the far NW Hills and higher amounts possible in Central and Northeastern CT. 

No coastal flooding or icing is expected with this storm and winds are not forecast to be as strong as the December blizzard. The Department of Emergency Management and Homeland Security will continue to closely monitor this major winter storm and will issue another update at 4:00 PM this afternoon.


----------



## John W (Jan 11, 2011)

MOGELUR, you just made my fricken Week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Killington, thursday night through monday and I can't wait!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Already on the short list. Will be interesting to see if Magic opens Weds. I could see Magic skiing amazingly better on Thurs after cumulative snow fall. MRG opens the Double tomorrow. Will be interesting if the Single is kept off line on Weds due to winds.


Forecast for Pico just got a whole lot better from NWS, looking at around a foot now. My Wateas are kept at Killington, so Pico's the obvious choice for me, but Magic's an option as well. And thinking maybe Ascutney for Saturday. Really need to use the skins some this year.


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> noon report from CT DEPARTMENT OF EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT & HOMELAND SECURITY
> 
> Detailed Forecast for Tonight and Wednesday:
> This Evening: Becoming Cloudy with snow moving into the state from South to North around 9:00 PM along the coast, 11:00 PM in the Hartford Area and Midnight along the MA border.
> ...




Woot. Epic Sundown trip tomorrow night!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 11, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Im hedging my bets that these 2 storms collide over the greens, but Im no weatherman and I have been drinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Steve-o needs to start drunkenforecast.com. Seems like their models might actually be decent. :lol:


----------



## roark (Jan 11, 2011)

mondeo said:


> And thinking maybe Ascutney for Saturday. Really need to use the skins some this year.


FYI: No trespassing signs are posted. Not saying nobody skins it, but use caution/courtesy.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 11, 2011)

NWS ME still hasn't updated point forecasts... last update 6:39AM...

C'mon!!! UPDATE! Impatient Wayne wants new info!

-w


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 11, 2011)

WJenness said:


> NWS ME still hasn't updated point forecasts... last update 6:39AM...
> 
> C'mon!!! UPDATE! Impatient Wayne wants new info!
> 
> -w



Could see Shawnee through Camden getting at or just under a foot---less further north (sharp cutoff)...at or just under half a foot for SR/Saddle/SL.  Still pretty tricky


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2011)

i'll sacrafice the 15-20 forecasted for here on LI, for it all to dump in northern VT....


----------



## Edd (Jan 11, 2011)

Winn, is Bretton Woods looking better than Sunday River for snowfall?  The winds are making me think BW but I want to factor everything in.

I'm closest to Gunstock but I never ski there and don't know how wind resistant they are.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 11, 2011)

Edd said:


> Winn, is Bretton Woods looking better than Sunday River for snowfall?  The winds are making me think BW but I want to factor everything in.
> 
> I'm closest to Gunstock but I never ski there and don't know how wind resistant they are.



BW and SR will probably do about the same for snowfall, generally under half a foot since heaviest snow falls south.  Gunstock will make out better with accumulations.  Winds probably won't be as strong as they were with the post-Christmas storm but still strong up top.  The folks at Gunstock say their main lifts are somewhat sheltered and do ok with head on winds from a nor'easter, with exception of their Tiger lift.


----------



## Edd (Jan 11, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> BW and SR will probably do about the same for snowfall, generally under half a foot since heaviest snow falls south.  Gunstock will make out better with accumulations.  Winds probably won't be as strong as they were with the post-Christmas storm but still strong up top.  The folks at Gunstock say their main lifts are somewhat sheltered and do ok with head on winds from a nor'easter, with exception of their Tiger lift.



Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 11, 2011)

Edd said:


> Very helpful, thanks.



I don't recall if they had wind holds during that storm or not--if they didn't, then chances are they won't with this one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> BW and SR will probably do about the same for snowfall, generally under half a foot since heaviest snow falls south.  Gunstock will make out better with accumulations.  Winds probably won't be as strong as they were with the post-Christmas storm but still strong up top.  The folks at Gunstock say their main lifts are somewhat sheltered and do ok with head on winds from a nor'easter, with exception of their Tiger lift.



The Tiger lift was running in the high winds following the 'blizzard' a couple of weeks ago.  I could see how there might be issues with it at the top.  Very exposed on that ridge


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2011)

Edd said:


> Winn, is Bretton Woods looking better than Sunday River for snowfall?  The winds are making me think BW but I want to factor everything in.
> 
> I'm closest to Gunstock but I never ski there and don't know how wind resistant they are.



you can probably get the same info by looking at their web site.

http://snowforecast.com/NewHampshireSkiResorts

http://snowforecast.com/MaineSkiResorts

from what I see, SR trumps BW


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 11, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> The Tiger lift was running in the high winds following the 'blizzard' a couple of weeks ago.  I could see how there might be issues with it at the top.  Very exposed on that ridge



Cool, thanks!


----------



## dw2 (Jan 11, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> The Tiger lift was running in the high winds following the 'blizzard' a couple of weeks ago.  I could see how there might be issues with it at the top.  Very exposed on that ridge



Actually, all the lifts there are pretty protected. The tiger lift has two buildings to the North of it (plus the lift shack) that effectively block the wind. The Pan can get a bit breezy, but there's a good line of hemlocks to the north and west that slow the wind down at the top, and it pretty much comes up through a ravine.


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2011)

dw2 said:


> Actually, all the lifts there are pretty protected. The tiger lift has two buildings to the North of it (plus the lift shack) that effectively block the wind. The Pan can get a bit breezy, but there's a good line of hemlocks to the north and west that slow the wind down at the top, and it pretty much comes up through a ravine.



The winds are expected to be N-NE.  The Sunapee trails all face N-NE as do the lifts.  How well do the lifts handle straight on winds?    Good opportunity for upslope at most all of the areas!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 11, 2011)

NECN pushed the snow line significantly north west on their forecasts. Yesterday we were in the 6" range and now we are in the 12" range. Uh oh. My plans may need to be altered. We'll see what happens tomorrow morning. Hmmmm.....

I like what is happening for the forecasts in the mountains for sure! Everyone looks like they'll be getting plenty of play. Ski areas have to be pumped... just in time for the holiday weekend and Metro getting slammed (which is probably more important than the mountains getting slammed as far as the ski areas are concerned).


----------



## BigJay (Jan 11, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i'll sacrafice the 15-20 forecasted for here on LI, for it all to dump in northern VT....



Yes... definately... c'mon... seriously, no one wants snow in Jersey or CT???? Bring that snow up to where the mountains need it and keep it away from cities... we don't want to trouble your morning commute... just put it up north and we'll take care of it!


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> NECN pushed the snow line significantly north west on their forecasts. Yesterday we were in the 6" range and now we are in the 12" range. Uh oh. My plans may need to be altered. We'll see what happens tomorrow morning. Hmmmm.....
> 
> I like what is happening for the forecasts in the mountains for sure! Everyone looks like they'll be getting plenty of play. Ski areas have to be pumped... just in time for the holiday weekend and Metro getting slammed (which is probably more important than the mountains getting slammed as far as the ski areas are concerned).



If I could, I would pre-position in SVT tonight.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 11, 2011)

It now looks like 6 - 12" here.  I was planning to go to Shawnee, PA on Thursday to check out the new detachable quad but I may just go to Mountain Creek, it looks like more snow for Jersey than the Poconos.


----------



## roark (Jan 11, 2011)

Thinking I'll save the potential day off for Thursday. Hopefully work sends us home ~2pm and I head to Crotched - still haven't used my night pass yet...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 11, 2011)

Albany really up'd its forecast map for the Berks and SoVT. Magic looks to be in the 1'+ range. Albany is now more Bullish than MA on SoVT. Killington/Pico holds the sweet spot on the VT map. And the NH map looks to be really down playing the potential considering other forecasts have up'd projections for NH. Wild!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 11, 2011)

It started to snow here about 15 minutes ago (6:30).


----------



## Euler (Jan 11, 2011)

Schools have been canceled in SoVT for tomorrow.  I won't be able to make it to Mt. Snow during the storm, but I'll have the perfect opportunity to get better at making turns on my newly acquired Alpina Lite-Terrain Nordic BC set-up.  Bring it on!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 11, 2011)

*Zoinks*!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> *Zoinks*!!!



Wow, really? 18+ for central MA? Wish I could get away this week.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 11, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It now looks like 6 - 12" here.  I was planning to go to Shawnee, PA on Thursday to check out the new detachable quad but I may just go to Mountain Creek, it looks like more snow for Jersey than the Poconos.



correct! may be windy wed., and you know they'll shut the gondola down.screw that snail of a  triple chair, i'll be there friday, i wish thursday but the work world calls...enjoy should be good. snowing now..more than 12 possible they say.


----------



## roark (Jan 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> *Zoinks*!!!


hm, not sure I'm buying that but me likey!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 11, 2011)

roark said:


> FYI: No trespassing signs are posted. Not saying nobody skins it, but use caution/courtesy.


Thanks for the heads up. Might try to find somewhere else.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2011)

The snow has started. The radar looks impressive. School is already canceled. Bring it!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 11, 2011)

Greg said:


> The snow has started. The radar looks impressive. School is already canceled. Bring it!



looks like you guys are gonna get slammed.


----------



## TropicTundR (Jan 11, 2011)

*Puff Prediction*



roark said:


> hm, not sure I'm buying that but me likey!



Would you buy the MA edited version?
Stay Puff my friends...


----------



## WJenness (Jan 12, 2011)

Just settled into my buddy's condo at SR.

KEEP PUSHING NORTH STORM!!!

-w


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 12, 2011)

Been in the tropics since Christmas and you guys have been pounded by two snowstorms. I'll gladly accept beers in payment for my "sacrifice." You're welcome.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Jan 12, 2011)

Snowing lightly 2" on car see you at Lincoln peak?? Cr is goin off.


----------



## Edd (Jan 12, 2011)

Dumping in Portsmouth now.  Hoping to get out of work early but I may not be able to leave until 7.  With the roads the way they are and fear of winds it's either Gunstock, Cranmore, or BW.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

10" here in Lexington at 6:00 AM. Thunder snow. Heavy/moist stuff, to my surprise.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

Thunder snow this morning. And a lot of accum here so far. At least a foot+. Hard to tell with the drifting.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 12, 2011)

Upper Valley Report -  0 Wind, 18.3 Degrees and about 3.5 inches of snow, started snowing out after 3am.  Coming down pretty good still.  Maybe it will shut of here soon (doubt it), but its funny how we have 3.5 inches of snow and accuweather still has 5 inches of snow, which was 4 inches last night when I went to bed.  As you can imagine it is really fine snow, but not the super fluff we got last time.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Upper Valley Report -  0 Wind, 18.3 Degrees and about 3.5 inches of snow, started snowing out after 3am.  Coming down pretty good still.  Maybe it will shut of here soon (doubt it), but its funny how we have 3.5 inches of snow and accuweather still has 5 inches of snow, which was 4 inches last night when I went to bed.  As you can imagine it is really fine snow, but not the super fluff we got last time.



Can't really tell what location you are talking about, MRV?

Great base for the woods and pow cover for the trails.  

This whole "blizzard" thing may be for naught, since nothing can blow around, at least down here in MA.


----------



## roark (Jan 12, 2011)

5-6" in SW NH. Not as wet as one might hope, but better than the last one methinks.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 12, 2011)

Less than half an inch this morning in Ashland. No surprise, this thing is going to start later up north and not do as much. They increased snow totals for this region yesterday but I don't think its going to pan out if this doesn't get going ASAP. Just walked the dog and visibility is still very good, minimal wind for a major storm at this point.



billski said:


> Can't really tell what location you are talking about, MRV?


Upper Valley is the West Leb area.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> Can't really tell what location you are talking about, MRV?
> 
> Great base for the woods and pow cover for the trails.
> 
> This whole "blizzard" thing may be for naught, since nothing can blow around, at least down here in MA.



by definition a blizzard is a snowstorm with heavy snow, winds in excess of 35 mph and visibility less than a 1/4 mile that lasts for at least 3 hours.

we've got 3 out of 4 here on the seacoast.  Winds definitely aren't 35.

I'd say 10 inches outside here and dumping


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> 10" here in Lexington at 6:00 AM. Thunder snow. Heavy/moist stuff, to my surprise.



Correction: About 7" new.  There was a couple left-over inches from last snow.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> by definition a blizzard is a snowstorm with heavy snow, winds in excess of 35 mph and visibility less than a 1/4 mile that lasts for at least 3 hours.
> 
> we've got 3 out of 4 here on the seacoast.  Winds definitely aren't 35.
> 
> I'd say 10 inches outside here and dumping



To clarify even further, you don't even need _falling_ snow--_blowing_ snow (ground snow blown around by 35+mph winds) that reduces visibility to 1/4 mile or less is technically a blizzard.  It has nothing to do with actual snow amounts.  If you have "blizzard-like" conditions that don't really last 3 hours straight, Blizzard Warnings _may_ still be issued depending on how the NWS wants to work it.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> To clarify even further, you don't even need _falling_ snow--_blowing_ snow (ground snow blown around by 35+mph winds) that reduces visibility to 1/4 mile or less is technically a blizzard.  It has nothing to do with actual snow amounts.  If you have "blizzard-like" conditions that don't really last 3 hours straight, Blizzard Warnings _may_ still be issued depending on how the NWS wants to work it.



Understood.  I used to live in Western NY where whiteouts were all to common.  Much of the snow on the ground here is too heavy to blow around.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> Understood.  I used to live in Western NY where whiteouts were all to common.  Much of the snow on the ground here is too heavy to blow around.



I mean, _normally _you have falling snow but it's hard to tell the difference with it whipping around like that.  Looks like you're right on the edge of their Blizzard Warning.  

We probably have just over half a foot now--moderate/heavy snowfall.  While it's puking snow outside today, I have puking kids inside...gonna be a fun day.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> Understood.  I used to live in Western NY where whiteouts were all to common.  Much of the snow on the ground here is too heavy to blow around.



Those lake effect whiteout conditions are no joke!  I ran into some in Michigan and was by far the most dangerous conditions I've driven in--I had no idea where I was driving on the Interstate


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

portions of 95 are shut down in CT

have fun
http://www.ct.gov/dot/cwp/view.asp?a=2354&Q=290242

mass DOT needs better camera shielding
http://www1.eot.state.ma.us/


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> Can't really tell what location you are talking about, MRV?
> 
> Great base for the woods and pow cover for the trails.
> 
> This whole "blizzard" thing may be for naught, since nothing can blow around, at least down here in MA.



Conn. River Valley of NH and Vermont, which is known as the Upper Valley.  And since my last post, we have gotten another 3.5 inches of snow in 1 hour.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> since nothing can blow around, at least down here in MA.



took my delivery driver 2 hours to get from Woburn to Haverhill due to whiteout conditions........

sent him back to the warehouse and told him to go home for the day


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 12, 2011)

Close to a foot on my deck railing. I'll be schredding some serious pow later today... with my snowblower:smash:


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> Correction: About 7" new.  There was a couple left-over inches from last snow.



Up to 11" new (4" additional in 2 hours).

(13 on the ground)


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> took my delivery driver 2 hours to get from Woburn to Haverhill due to whiteout conditions........
> 
> sent him back to the warehouse and told him to go home for the day



You mean you didn't tell him to go skiing?  8)

If my newspaper was delivered (I see tracks), I don't think I'll find it till Spring (I hope!)  8)


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

We have to have 15-18" and it's still dumping. Biggest snowfall here in many years. My brothers at Sundown are going to have an epic day.

I spent two hours on the first roud of snow blowing which including building a massive snow pile in my back yard. We've been working on it the last few storms. It's probably 12 feet high and 25 feet long and 15 feet wide so far. The goal is a sweet snow slide for the kids. Hopefully, I'll keep snow in my yard til April this year.

Visibility is about 300 feet right now. Gotta be coming down at 2+ an hour.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 12, 2011)

Just waking up at SR...

Puking pretty good out there, no visible winds at the base... Don't know about up high. Can't tell accum yet, but it looks like fun!

Heading out. I'll check back in at lunch.

-w


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 12, 2011)

Got about 7" at my house.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 12, 2011)

'Bout 8 inches or so in Foxboro area. Surprisingly the commute to Boston this morning wasn't bad. About an hour. 95 is a mess, but the expressway is fine. Can't believe I'm psyched about afternoon turns at Blue Hills.


----------



## KingM (Jan 12, 2011)

Dumping in the MRV. It's about time we saw some serious snowfall rates up here. I don't know what the total will be, but it's coming down with a vengeance at the moment.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

NWS has upped the totals at Magic-ville VT to 10 to 16 today, another 2 tonight.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2011)

Got at least a foot here. I dropped my kids off at the babysitters this morning and their driveway was knee deep. 

My driveway about an hour ago:


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

They pumped up the forecast total all over new england.  Ski areas rock today!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2011)

Gotta love Thursday Pico Pow days, roads should be fine by the time I drive up tonight. Hopefully the house parking lot will have been plowed. There was around 18" of medium density in my driveway that I broke my shovel in 20% of the way through, thankfully enough left to finish digging out.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2011)

i think we got close to 2 feet. a little blowing so hard to be sure.  winding down now, sun is starting to burn through the clouds.

@ 7 AM -


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i think we got close to 2 feet. a little blowing so hard to be sure.  winding down now, sun is starting to burn through the clouds.
> 
> @ 7 AM -



When you leave, would you please take a trailerful to VT?  :grin:

Totals to the moment are looking good!
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/pns.shtml


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2011)

Lot's of people at work who are working from home are losing power this morning. Most of them are located near the coast where I guess the snow is pretty heavy and taking trees down.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

We have to have about 20" now. Still snowing, although lighter, but accumulating still. Reports from Sundown are knee deep. Wish I could have experienced that. This is a pretty legendary snowfall. I'll be there tonight at least.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

Greg said:


> We have to have about 20" now. Still snowing, although lighter, but accumulating still. Reports from Sundown are knee deep. Wish I could have experienced that. This is a pretty legendary snowfall. I'll be there tonight at least.



I can hear it now at Sundown, "There's too much snow!"   

Have a blast!


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> I can hear it now at Sundown, "There's too much snow!"



Wrong billski. You'd never hear that from management there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm sure the groomers are out and busily packing it all down at Wachusett. Can't go today anyway.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

Greg said:


> Wrong billski. You'd never hear that from management there.


I meant the customers.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> I meant the customers.



Good. more for me later.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> I meant the customers.


Yo.

Taking off the rose tinted Sundown glasses for a minute, most I'd want at there is around a foot. Too little terrain for a full blown powder day experience (I'm expecting it to be fully tracked out by the time I get there,) but decent place for pow bumps and powder park landings.


----------



## KingM (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> I can hear it now at Sundown, "There's too much snow!"



I got that from two women at breakfast. "It's snowing too hard for it to be a good day skiing. You don't think there will be too much tomorrow, do you? They'll groom some trails, right?"

Lame.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Yo.
> 
> Taking off the rose tinted Sundown glasses for a minute, most I'd want at there is around a foot. Too little terrain for a full blown powder day experience (I'm expecting it to be fully tracked out by the time I get there,) but decent place for pow bumps and powder park landings.



It'll be tracked out for sure. But should still be great tonight. And as I understand the boys have gone off the beaten path and it's almost full vert tree skiing today.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2011)

They actually called this pretty well 5 days out. Impressive for once.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2011)

Greg said:


> They actually called this pretty well 5 days out. Impressive for once.




That likely means that the next 10 to 15 5 day out projections have about a 0.01% of playing out as projected!  :lol:


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 12, 2011)

You gotta be kidding me. The one day I'd want to venture to Blue Hills and they lose power and are closed. Now tomorrow needs to get here soon.


----------



## soposkier (Jan 12, 2011)

I was about to head to Blue Hills as well, might go over to prospect hill and get some runs.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok, this thing needs to move just a little. 20 miles, just stop increasing my pre-skiing shoveling workload, dammit.


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 12, 2011)

Somewhere between 16 and 20" of light pow out here in north central Mass.  Going snowshoeing with the kids later today, maybe some shoeing at Wachusett or Monadnock tomorrow.  Or x-country skiiing at Northfield or Windblown.  Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

Mount Snow says they have 20"
Bromley 7"
Stratton 17"
Love that upslope!

Lord only knows what Magic got, but it must be good!


----------



## lerops (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> They pumped up the forecast total all over new england.  Ski areas rock today!


Where do I look at for the Catskills version of this?


----------



## roark (Jan 12, 2011)

At snow now, dunno about 20 but I'd believe 15"
Must've measured a drift. Wind is actually keeping things kinda fresh, not bad!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2011)

there is easily two feet near hartford and still puking.  what a waste.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 12, 2011)

soposkier said:


> ...might go over to prospect hill and get some runs.



Nice!!!  Pls post some pics if you do...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2011)

I've "only" got about 15 out in my yard. But there are few more bands that look like they want to come through so we may eke out 18 once it's done.


----------



## snafu (Jan 12, 2011)

Easily 2 feet plus in Hartford.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

lerops said:


> Where do I look at for the Catskills version of this?



I have not found them all.  you have to go to each weather forecast office and troll around.  

I'm not real familiar with the cats.  Do these cover it?


----------



## Masskier (Jan 12, 2011)

Storm is moving further North.  Winter Storm Warnings are now posted through Northern VT.  Yeah!!

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
200 PM EST WED JAN 12 2011

NYZ034-035-VTZ003>007-017-130300-
/O.UPG.KBTV.WW.Y.0004.000000T0000Z-110113T0000Z/
/O.EXB.KBTV.WS.W.0002.000000T0000Z-110113T0600Z/
WESTERN ESSEX-EASTERN ESSEX-ORLEANS-ESSEX-WESTERN CHITTENDEN-
LAMOILLE-CALEDONIA-EASTERN CHITTENDEN-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...LAKE PLACID...PORT HENRY...
TICONDEROGA...NEWPORT...ISLAND POND...BURLINGTON...JOHNSON...
STOWE...ST. JOHNSBURY...UNDERHILL
200 PM EST WED JAN 12 2011

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 AM EST THURSDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 AM EST THURSDAY. THE
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I've "only" got about 15 out in my yard. But there are few more bands that look like they want to come through so we may eke out 18 once it's done.


It just restarted here in Lex.  moderate to heavy again.  Was dry for abt an hour.
You'll get yours.  But I'd rather give it to Magic


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 12, 2011)

It seems that the storm is transitioning into more upslope style snows in vermont.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 12, 2011)

Just came off the hill at SR... easily 8+... not the totals of some of the VT places, but I had a HELL of a day out there...

Still coming down pretty good... Russ (SR's forecaster) is calling for 16"+ at elevation by the time it's done.

No lines out there today, plenty of powder to go around... had a smile on my face all day. 

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> It just restarted here in Lex.  moderate to heavy again.  Was dry for abt an hour.
> You'll get yours.  But I'd rather give it to Magic



Yeah. it's dumping pretty good again.


----------



## lerops (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> I have not found them all.  you have to go to each weather forecast office and troll around.
> 
> I'm not real familiar with the cats.  Do these cover it?


Kind of does on the border. 11 or so. Thanks! Will check out different offices. Teach me to fish, and ...


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2011)

billski said:


> It just restarted here in Lex.  moderate to heavy again.  Was dry for abt an hour.
> You'll get yours.  But I'd rather give it to Magic


  Based on that last graphic you posted with SoVt getting 2 feet plus I think Magic is doing just fine. I was able to rearrange my scedule and am heading up tonight for 5 days of skiing Magic pow Woot Woot!!.


----------



## noski (Jan 12, 2011)

Greg said:


> They actually called this pretty well 5 days out. Impressive for once.



For you, yes, but not for central/northern Vt..... But I am NOT complaining at the upgrade from weather advisory to winter storm warning!   Still coming down nicely in the MRV!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to go shred some pow. In my driveway. The beast is tanked up and the auger is hungry!!

And unless something very unexpected and annoying happens, I expect to be at Magic tomorrow - whoo hoo!!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone know how much they got in the Brattleboro area?  About 20" here in CT. I have to say, they weather forecast ws pretty accurate on this one; from timing to amounts, they did good. 

We just got back from running errands. Side roads are a mess. I wouldn't be surprised if school is cancelled again tomorrow. No mail delivery today. And a package I have coming from UPS got delayed. 

I'll try and post some pics of the snowblowing adventure.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Anyone know how much they got in the Brattleboro area?  About 20" here in CT. I have to say, they weather forecast ws pretty accurate on this one; from timing to amounts, they did good.
> 
> We just got back from running errands. Side roads are a mess. I wouldn't be surprised if school is cancelled again tomorrow. No mail delivery today. And a package I have coming from UPS got delayed.
> 
> I'll try and post some pics of the snowblowing adventure.



Judging by that graphic Bill posted Brattleboro got heavily pounded.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Judging by that graphic Bill posted Brattleboro got heavily pounded.



the graphic was a forecast.   I'm hoping the upslope magnified that even more. 
Here are some spotter readings:

source: http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=ALY&product=PNS
Read the timestamps carefully, cause it kept snowing after many of those readings were taken.

VERMONT

...BENNINGTON COUNTY...
   WOODFORD              26.0  1154 AM  1/12  WEATHERNET6
   LANDGROVE             16.0  1143 AM  1/12  WEATHERNET6
   BENNINGTON            10.0  1130 AM  1/12  WXNET6

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
   GUILFORD              20.0   230 PM  1/12  TRAINED SPOTTER
   SOUTH NEWFANE         17.5   421 PM  1/12

   MARLBORO              16.1  1200 PM  1/12


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

lerops said:


> Kind of does on the border. 11 or so. Thanks! Will check out different offices. Teach me to fish, and ...



Shoot, I forgot one.  I thought I posted this:


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 12, 2011)

Today at Burke was awesome.  We were expecting a couple of inches but instead we got a solid foot.  The mountain was empty and we rode glades most of the day.  At first we were ducking ropes but it snowed enough for ski patrol to open the trails half through the afternoon.  Wilderness and Saskwatch were awesome.  It was a welcome unexpected snowfall which did the mountain a ton of good.  With this new snow they should be open 100% with most glades after this snowfall.  Tomorrow and MLK weekend should be pretty good.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> Today at Burke was awesome.  We were expecting a couple of inches but instead we got a solid foot.  The mountain was empty and we rode glades most of the day.  At first we were ducking ropes but it snowed enough for ski patrol to open the trails half through the afternoon.  Wilderness and Saskwatch were awesome.  It was a welcome unexpected snowfall which did the mountain a ton of good.  With this new snow they should be open 100% with most glades after this snowfall.  Tomorrow and MLK weekend should be pretty good.



wow.  Friday is ski club open house $15 tickets!


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

It's STILL puking on SVT .  Forecasting 2-4" more overnight.  Don't believe me?  Look at the radar!

Wowza!


----------



## Masskier (Jan 12, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> Today at Burke was awesome.  We were expecting a couple of inches but instead we got a solid foot.  The mountain was empty and we rode glades most of the day.  At first we were ducking ropes but it snowed enough for ski patrol to open the trails half through the afternoon.  Wilderness and Saskwatch were awesome.  It was a welcome unexpected snowfall which did the mountain a ton of good.  With this new snow they should be open 100% with most glades after this snowfall.  Tomorrow and MLK weekend should be pretty good.



Conditions at Burke will be great this weekend.  Thanks for the update


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 12, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Anyone know how much they got in the Brattleboro area?  About 20" here in CT.


I would say AT LEAST that much.  I'm about 20 miles southeast of there and have 20" of nice fluffy powder.  The throat on the snowblower is 20" high and I was right at the limit until I got to the street where I buried it.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2011)

smitty77 said:


> I would say AT LEAST that much.  I'm about 20 miles southeast of there and have 20" of nice fluffy powder.  The throat on the snowblower is 20" high and I was right at the limit until I got to the street where I buried it.



Same thing in Eastern CT.  I was right at the 20" throat limit, and then bam, I hit where the plow had done it's thing and for the first time in a LONG time I was wishing that I had the drift cutter bars on my snowblower - easily 3 feet plus at the end of my driveway.  

Took me 3 hours and 2 tanks of gas to get my 200+ foot driveway, front walk, back patio, and path around my house to both the oil tank and propane tank cleared.

For the 1st time in a long time,  I feel like i'd be a hypocrit if I said to someone, "well that storm wasn't too bad, I remember the one when I was a kid ....."  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Same thing in Eastern CT.  I was right at the 20" throat limit, and then bam, I hit where the plow had done it's thing and for the first time in a LONG time I was wishing that I had the drift cutter bars on my snowblower - easily 3 feet plus at the end of my driveway.
> 
> Took me 3 hours and 2 tanks of gas to get my 200+ foot driveway, front walk, back patio, and path around my house to both the oil tank and propane tank cleared.
> 
> For the 1st time in a long time,  I feel like i'd be a hypocrit if I said to someone, "well that storm wasn't too bad, I remember the one when I was a kid ....."  :lol:




staffordville apparently got 30"'

I just measured 25" in Wethersfield


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2011)

I still think we were a bit shy of 2 feet, but really once you're over 18" it hardly matters.


----------



## Euler (Jan 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Anyone know how much they got in the Brattleboro area?  About 20" here in CT. I have to say, they weather forecast ws pretty accurate on this one; from timing to amounts, they did good.
> 
> We just got back from running errands. Side roads are a mess. I wouldn't be surprised if school is cancelled again tomorrow. No mail delivery today. And a package I have coming from UPS got delayed.
> 
> I'll try and post some pics of the snowblowing adventure.



I was out having fun sledding and hiking for turns in the pastures and I didn't stop long enough to pull out a tape measure, but 20 inches seems about right to me.  It's one of the biggest storms in my memory!

My new BC skis were awfully fun in the light snow!


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 13, 2011)

Masskier said:


> Conditions at Burke will be great this weekend.  Thanks for the update



Indeed it will.  Overnight we picked up another 3 inches!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2011)

billski said:


> the graphic was a forecast.   I'm hoping the upslope magnified that even more.
> Here are some spotter readings:
> 
> source: http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=ALY&product=PNS
> ...



Bill,
Thanks for the link! 

Check this out:

VERMONT

...BENNINGTON COUNTY...
   WOODFORD              35.0   626 AM  1/13  WEATHERNET6
   READSBORO             30.0   400 PM  1/12  WTEN-TV
   LANDGROVE             23.5  1059 PM  1/12  WEATHERNET6
   4 E BENNINGTON        20.0   602 PM  1/12  WTEN-TV
   BENNINGTON            15.0   400 PM  1/12  WTEN-TV
   DORSET                12.0   400 PM  1/12  WTEN-TV

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
   WILMINGTON            36.0   400 PM  1/12  WTEN-TV
   WESTMINSTER           22.0   535 PM  1/12
   BELLOWS FALLS         19.0   525 PM  1/12  TRAINED SPOTTER
   BRATTLEBORO           19.0   400 PM  1/12  WTEN-TV
   SOUTH NEWFANE         17.5   421 PM  1/12


Woodford got pounded!!!! :-o The snowmobilers will be happy.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2011)

Euler said:


> I was out having fun sledding and hiking for turns in the pastures and I didn't stop long enough to pull out a tape measure, but 20 inches seems about right to me.  It's one of the biggest storms in my memory!
> 
> My new BC skis were awfully fun in the light snow!



Sweet! Thanks Euler. I always appreciate your updates because I'll know when to expect when we roll up Friday evening. 

Looks like we'll be breaking out the snow shoes for a hike in the woods this weekend.


----------



## tekweezle (Jan 13, 2011)

good thing about this storm, no brutal warmup/thaw is forcasted so you will get to enjoy the snow!


----------

